# New one on me!



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This place is hilarious tonight.

I'd explain to him why it was so stupid, hopefully he pays you to do it, and then in a month, hopefully he pays you again to undo it.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

He wants the motion sensors up next to the sign... so when anyone drives up, it will light up.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Man I gotta see pictures of it if you do. What a cheap as* loser.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> Man I gotta see pictures of it if you do. What a cheap as* loser.



I'll be back there tomorrow. I'm sure he's pondering my, "That's stupid!" comment.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MMMMMM.... Lets see... I want to be seen..... But for a small cost.....

...MMMMMM I GOT IT!!! When I'm seen they will see me because my lights will turn on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BRILLIANT !!! I'm GENIUS :jester::thumbsup: !!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

A few years back for the company I worked for before going on my own we installed some I thought soso pole lights decorative hanging type. Definitely not my first choice but hey I got paid to install them. The other guy I was working with was asked by the designer or manager of the hotel (who had something to do with the fixture decision) what he though and just replied these are the ugliest lights I have ever seen. I do admit it was funny the look on the guys face it was almost like when a kid learns there is no Santa.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Doing some remodel work for a hotel.
> 
> They're adding a sign on the roof up at the front, over the drive-through canopy..... 3 stories up.
> 
> ...


Yeah !!! 





That's it!!!...


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> A few years back for the company I worked for before going on my own we installed some I thought soso pole lights decorative hanging type. Definitely not my first choice but hey I got paid to install them. The other guy I was working with was asked by the designer or manager of the hotel (who had something to do with the fixture decision) what he though and just replied these are the ugliest lights I have ever seen. I do admit it was funny the look on the guys face it was almost like when a kid learns there is no Santa.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Doing some remodel work for a hotel.
> 
> They're adding a sign on the roof up at the front, over the drive-through canopy..... 3 stories up.
> 
> ...




If he is so desperate to save money on electricity, I think he needs to change the way he does business. 

Let me guess the hall ways are lit by 4 watt night lights and the showers let out a fine mist of water vapor?:laughing:


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me guess his last name was Patel!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Motion sensors have a hard enough time when the family dog runs outside to take a dump and this guy wants it to control his business advertising.. :no:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

tufts46argled said:


> Let me guess his last name was Patel!


Patel certainly has the market on motels all over the place. And half the time they waste your time to give a quote and never do the project.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't they usually put in hotels in places people want to visit?


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

How about an inductive loop in the driveway so ONLY a car will activate the sign. Try Here


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's It? said:


> How about an inductive loop in the driveway so ONLY a car will activate the sign. Try Here



Uh, no........ this is a _remodel._


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Uh, no........ this is a _remodel._


 Oh gotcha. I was only skimming the post anyway


----------

